# Home-made Buffing System



## byounghusband (Dec 29, 2008)

I received an email from a member of this forum and the Dallas Area Woodturners asking about my buffing system he saw when he took my Basic Pen Turning class a few months back.  So I figured I would write this up for those who might be interested.
I had a JET 1014 and thought that three wheels were to tight in there, so I made a two  wheel buffer and kept the third wheel on the bolt it came from Beall with.  I feel I have more room that way, but it is a personal choice.  The measurements are for the two wheel system...


Parts:
1 13" long piece of 3/4" All-thread
6 3/4" Hex nuts
1 3/4" Nylon locking hex nut
4 3/4" x 2" fender washers
Approx. 6" of 3/4" PVC pipe
3 Buffing wheels matched to the buffing compounds you will use. I got the wheels from Beall.

First you need to mill down about 1-1/2" fo the all-thread down to 1/2" so it will fit in the jacobs chuck on your lathe.

Second, you need to enlarge the hole in the buffing wheels to accomodate the 3/4" all-thread.  I traced the diameter of the all-thread onto the wheels and cut it with a razor knife.  It took a bit of time because the wheels are many layers... 

Thread two hex nuts onto the all-thread down to the point where the milling ends.  Follow with a fender washer and the Tripoli wheel, another washer and another hex nut.  Tighten them to squeeze the wheel. (1st pic)

Then add a 4-1/2" piece of the PVC pipe on and a hex nut, the White Diamond wheel, another washer The PVC is to protect the pens from the spinning allthread (and my knuckles!!   DAMHIKT!!! ) (2nd pic)

Add two hex nuts. Tighten them to squeeze the wheel.  

Now add another hex nut and the nylon hex nut so the nylon hex nut is about 1/2 way on.  (3rd pic)

Measure the space between the 5th and 6th hex nuts and cut a piece of PVC to fit in that space.  Remove the nylon hex nut and the 6th one, add the PVC, then the 6th and nylon hex nuts.  Tighten everything. (4th pic)

On the lathe (5th pic)


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 31, 2008)

Okay, 136 views and not one comment.
I'll say it looks good, and you obviously spent some time at this,
took pictures,and wrote it up.
Thank you for sharing.
I had the 3 wheel Beall and wheels were always too close together to suit me.
This looks like a good alternative.
Again, Thank You!


----------



## leehljp (Dec 31, 2008)

Great and simple set-up. I was wondering what to do about the end points. The nylon lock nuts are ingenious. Thanks for the photo.


----------



## Jim Smith (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your solution.  I picked up a 6x36 Craftsman lathe which included a three jaw chuck, a Jacobs Chuck and a set of chisels all for $15 on Craig's list a couple of weeks ago.  I was planning to make it into a buffing station and your plans will help.

Thanks again.

Jim Smith


----------



## Leather Man (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the tutorial and pictures. I made one almost the same but the wheels are a little farther apart. I have a Jet 1642 so I was able to have all three wheels on the same mandrel. Thanks again.
Ben


----------



## hehndc (Jan 1, 2009)

Bob:

I have wanted to up grade from my paint roller buffing system.  Your plans will save me alot of time.

Thanks for the info.

Steve


----------

